# Smoked watermelon ham!



## CFLJOHN512 (Mar 25, 2021)

I’ve been hearing about this lately.  I’m going to have to try this this summer.   I hear it doesn’t taste like grilled watermelon or ham, but something completely different.    Has anyone tried the recipe?  Has anyone heard of this?    I need more info.   Lol.  
Here is the link to the recipe.    They charge 75 bucks for one ready to go and about a month or two wait.  








						Will Horowitz’s Watermelon Ham Recipe
					

When Will Horowitz, a chef and an owner of Ducks Eatery in Manhattan, unveiled his watermelon ham in 2018, he sparked an Instagram revolution, inspiring foodies from as far away as Germany and Japan to try incarnadine slabs of his brined, smoked watermelon It sure looked like ham, right down to...




					cooking.nytimes.com


----------



## jmusser (Mar 25, 2021)

CFLJOHN512 said:


> I’ve been hearing about this lately.  I’m going to have to try this this summer.   I hear it doesn’t taste like grilled watermelon or ham, but something completely different.    Has anyone tried the recipe?  Has anyone heard of this?    I need more info.   Lol.
> Here is the link to the recipe.    They charge 75 bucks for one ready to go and about a month or two wait.
> 
> 
> ...


Man I just saw the same thing and thought, yep need to try that. Would love to hear more.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 25, 2021)

No offense but a pretty sh!tty link to something I have to subscribe to see. No thanks.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 25, 2021)

BBQ Joint Creates Smoked Watermelon as Vegan Alternative
					

Smoked watermelon looks like ham and tastes like a salty, sweet delight. This odd creation confuses everyone with its look and taste.




					www.google.com


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 25, 2021)

Cool idea for the watermelon folks.
I grew up next to 50 acres of melons...Not my thing.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Mar 26, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> No offense but a pretty sh!tty link to something I have to subscribe to see. No thanks.


I could see it just fine and I didn’t subscribe.   Sorry for the bad link.


----------



## ofelles (Mar 26, 2021)

Interesting.  I will probably never make it.  But I would try eating some.


----------

